
The Market Will Crash Again. Are You Ready? - maydemir
https://www.fool.com/investing/2020/09/07/the-market-will-crash-again-are-you-ready/
======
the__alchemist
This is a generic financial news article that provides no value or insights,
beyond "Don't invest emotionally".

"Rather than investing based on emotion, intuition, or pure luck, someone who
dollar-cost averages invests at pre-planned times." What times? Timing the
market is notoriously difficult, without inside information.

"If you had dollar-cost averaged your investment approach back in March, you
might not have invested exactly at the bottom, but you would have invested
throughout the correction. Even if you had bought an index that tracked the
S&P 500 at the worst time to buy in March (well before the market hit bottom),
you would still be sitting on returns of more than 13%!" How would you know
where the bottom is? It's unclear what this comment is suggesting. The author
could have picked an arbitrary time, and compared returns to another point in
time, and have conveyed the same info.

"Semi-frequent drops in the market make great buying opportunities; however
they are just that -- opportunities to buy more of the companies you love."
This is almost implying that when the market drops more than avg in a given
time, it'll go back up to its level soon... But is devoid of an actionable
prediction or specifics (Rate of drop, timeframes etc), presumably because
it's a generic, unfalsifiable statement.

"If you are convinced there is going to be a stock market crash.." What would
be a good justification to be convinced?

